# Is it possible to bowhunt.............



## bbjavelina (Jan 30, 2005)

As far as I can tell, the most popular way to hunt in SA is sitting over an artificial waterhole. All of the outfitters I have talked to, and the one I have hunted with, allow, and even encourage spot and stalk.

The outfit I'll be going with in August is behind high fence. All 20,000 acres of it. That's close enough to free range for me, but I realize it may not suit others. I'll be 63 at the time.

Contact the outfitters directly, attend an SCI show, and ask on the South Africa forum here on AT and I believe you can find what you want. Most of the outfitters thesedays will send you a DVD of recently conducted hunts when requested. Gives you and idea of the terrain and cover. If you decide to go, and if I can answer any questions, let me know.

Best of luck to you.


----------



## NGONYAMA (May 24, 2010)

All game farms are fenced in S Africa but on a large farm you may not even see the fence other than the main gate entance.I used to walk and stalk on our own farm.For me,it's the best way of hunting but the most difficult.You need some form of cover to get to your quarry especially if there are Impala and monkeys around.A friend of mine hunted barefoot for stealth-feet made by Good year.Many farms offer walk+stalk,but you may go home emply handed.


----------



## 45er (Jan 18, 2009)

thank you for this information. I appreciate the responses.


----------



## SilentT (Sep 16, 2005)

I will be returning in 2011 to an outfit that caters to spot and stalk. Yes, there is a perimeter fence, but the area is very big. I agree with you, i didn't want to sit in a blind at water all day. I'm actually looking for a partner to go this July if you are interested. The outfit is Spiral Horn Safaris (http://www.spiralhorn.co.za/). Shoot me a PM if you are interested. I have one other guy interested and would love one more.


----------



## harm_hunter (Jan 5, 2010)

i know of at least 1 game ranch that allows spot/walk and stalk hunting,as it's primarily a rifle-hunting farm.it was the 1st farm i hunted on,and other than the Wildebeest calf i shot last year,i have yet to take an animal.
ranch is Emaweni game ranch situated about 30 kms from the town of Colenso in KwaZulu Natal. - http://www.emaweni.com/en/


----------



## harm_hunter (Jan 5, 2010)

i forgot to add - the ranch mentioned above is part of a 20 000 hectare biosphere.until 4 or 5 years back there was a herd of 5 or 6 elephant roaming in the area.the neighbouring ranch [Thugela game ranch] specialises in bowhunts.
then there's Hamish Kead of Lowlands Safaris,also a recommended outfitter in KZN.


----------



## Zhunter1 (Oct 10, 2007)

I have hunted spot and stalk several times in both SA and Zim, just to let you know, if you think White-tailed deer are spooky and on full alert, you will be amazed by Impala. Impala make White-tailed deer look like they have been sedated.

No matter how you choose to hunt Africa, you will love it


----------



## EMJ (May 7, 2009)

I've been hunting twice with Lowlands hunting Safaris and Hamish Skead in Estecourt ,Kwa Zulu Natal. They have specialised on walk and stalk hunts with bow and arrow. http://www.lowlandshuntingsafaris.com/ I 'm quite sure you will not be disapointed after spending a week at this place. I see they are mentioned in a post before here. There is a thread on the BUWHUNT AND BOWHUNTERS SHOWCASE forum where you can see pictures from my last trip. BROADHEADS THROUGH EUROPE . And there is also a thread in the sameforum started by Storm 5 with pictures form Lowlands. Check references before you choose where you want to go and you will have an adventure of a liftime. Good luck!


----------



## EMJ (May 7, 2009)

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=916533&page=2&highlight=South+Africa


----------



## storm5 (Nov 5, 2007)

I haw hunted whit Hamish Skead at Lowlands Hunting Safaris 6 times now, and to me it is the greatest place on earth. My wife and to girlfriends are going on a 9 day hunt whit him in February and in March I am going down there whit a group of 5 bowhunters.
They do cater for all types of hunting, but their especially found of W.S and tree stands. They are bowhunters, so they know what bowhunters knead. 
Send him an e-mail and see what he can arrange fore you. [email protected] :thumbs_up
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1211114
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=655538
This is in Norwegian, it is my 2010 hunt whit my home made longbows.
http://www.kammeret.no/forum/viewtopic.php?f=54&t=42408


----------



## Koorsboom (Dec 13, 2008)

> pen-raised or even trapped-'n-transferred animals behind high fences


I find it funny when I read these type of remarks ... it gives a clearindication of how the game farming industry in South Africa is misunderstood.

Although there defenitaly are farmers that have "pen bred and raised" animals, most of thesebecome just as wild as their naturally bred brothers and sisters once they are released back into the a more natural environment. Catching and translocating animals are a very real part of the industry as this is how the gene pool is kept mixed properly and how may farms are stocked with game. Onceagain, that fact taht an animal was translocated does not mean that it is in any way more approachable than their "wild" relatives. All of these animals will give you a very good run around if yous stalking is not above average and even if you are an excellent stalker you will be lucky to approach some animals to within bow range.

I do however agree with you that sitting in a hide over an artificial water hole is much less fun than still hunting or sitting in a tree stand over a game trail. The use of tree stands have seen a huge increase during the past year or two and if you specifically request that from the outfitter I am sure he will beable to arrange something for you. Unfortunately I have found that at the moment few farmers/managers clearly understand what work they need to do do enable them to place a treestand so that the chances of success is maximised.

Most game farmers are not too keen to allow still hunting as it is not that good for business. The success rate is very low which again impacts on income generated from animals shot. The main reason most hunts are from blinds is therefore to maximise a hunter's chances of success ... that and the fact that less animals are wounded by this way of hunting. You can therefor see that preferred hunting methods are more of a business decision than anything else.

Wit that being said, there are still a number of outfitters that will be more than willing and able to give you the hunt that you want. You already have a number of good references above. You may also wnatto consider giving Fritz Rabe a call. I am sure he will be able to set you up for the hunt you want. Contact him at [email protected]

Enjoy the planning and most of all enjoy the experience ...


----------

